# [ODMP] El Paso County Sheriff's Department, Texas ~ September 17, 2005



## Guest (Sep 18, 2005)

A Sergeant with the El Paso County Sheriff's Department was killed in the line of duty on September 17, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=17870*


----------

